# Installing M5 cluster in 99 540



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

I am thinking I may swap out my inst.cluster for an M cluster if possible, and how hard would it be to do? Recoding is necessary, I presume? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

ALEV8 said:


> I am thinking I may swap out my clsuter for an M cluster if possible, and how hard would it be to do? Recoding is necessary, I presume? Has anyone tried this?


There has been a LOT of discussion on this topic from other boards. The conclusion has always been that it's not possible, but we are always lookng for the first guy to try!


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

You can get it to work, but without the warning lights around the tach. Why are you looking to do this?


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> I am thinking I may swap out my clsuter for an M cluster if possible, and how hard would it be to do? Recoding is necessary, I presume? Has anyone tried this?


Quite a few people have it and everything works properly, but the tach lights will always remain lit in full. I think SVTWEB is trying to get his programmed to actually function. (not something you can do at dealer or without EEPROM reader/writer)

Also, any cluster you get will have to be coding for your car, which is a quick operation at the dealer.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

_with_ cluster lights.. _without_ cluster lights

potato.. poTAHto..

what about the oil temp gadget?


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

should be easily programmed through the cluster. If I'm not mistaken oil temp can be displayed using the "Test mode" of our clusters...


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> _with_ cluster lights.. _without_ cluster lights
> 
> potato.. poTAHto..
> 
> what about the oil temp gadget?


Oil temp works. Just those tacho lights are the problem


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Greco said:


> should be easily programmed through the cluster. If I'm not mistaken oil temp can be displayed using the "Test mode" of our clusters...


Yeah, it can.. but on the M5 cluster, the MPG guage is replaced by an oil temp one- and it's right side up. So, Tyrone- that WORKS? Keeeeewwwlll.... :supdude:


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

just love the motorsport style, i guess......... :thumbup:


----------



## Rgol (Nov 22, 2002)

*Call me crazy, but I think an E46 //M3 one works....*

Non SMG clusters look like they will work.

Robert


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

elaborate please


----------



## Rgol (Nov 22, 2002)

I just remember sitting in my friend's 2002 //M3 and noticed that teh cluster was like my 528i's, just with chrome.

Go check it out.


----------

